# New from Korea, and looking for boarders in korea..



## YeSeul Sabina (Jan 23, 2012)

Can't find any relevant posts about boarding in Korea.

no one from Korea on this forum?

I'm boarding mostly in Hyundai Sungwoo resort this season, and would like to meet new boarders and board together!


----------



## YeSeul Sabina (Jan 23, 2012)

i think my post was too short, let me introduce myself a little bit more..
i'm 23 yrs old, born in Busan, Korea. did figure skating and a bit of skiing before, but now in love with snowboarding 

i own Sapient Stardust deck, and haven't seen anyone who has it in my country. sapient decks are not so common here. is there anyone who has it? just wondering..


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I have noticed a bit of a push from the korean snowfields this year trying to get a slice of the Australians going to japan market. If you can post up some location reviews and vids of yourself riding in Korea (South Korea I assume!)
Do you get the same light powder snow that Japan gets?


----------



## Shiverless (Feb 6, 2012)

As far as I know, the snow condition in Japan is generally better than Korea. 
Per conversation with my friend, usually it is bit icy most of the time in Korea (and very crowded). 
Nevertheless, there are many exceptional snowboarders in Korea.

Anyway, what I've noticed so far is that there are huge number of Never Summer fanatics in this forum.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

Shiverless said:


> and very crowded


Zerg Rush, ya know


----------

